# Angora as a dual purpose food/fiber rabbit?



## Braxis (Apr 10, 2013)

I am new to raising rabbits and I would like a dual purpose rabbit. Meat for me and fiber for the wife. So the question is what if any Angora would make a good choice?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm no rabbit expert, but you could have Angoras as your does and breed them to a NZ or California buck for terminal kits.


----------



## DianeS (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, Angoras will do well for that. It was one of their original functions - dual purpose wool and meat.  I have French Angoras - they're the one with short fur on their faces and feet - and they work fine for it. I think it just depends on which ones you like best, or which ones you can find the best breeding stock for.


----------



## Braxis (Apr 13, 2013)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Yes, Angoras will do well for that. It was one of their original functions - dual purpose wool and meat.  I have French Angoras - they're the one with short fur on their faces and feet - and they work fine for it. I think it just depends on which ones you like best, or which ones you can find the best breeding stock for.


Thanks for the info! I want to do the French Angora, but I have not found any locally yet. The only ones I have found are Jersey woolys. Being as small as they are I do not know how much wool or meat they will produce.


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Apr 13, 2013)

Braxis said:
			
		

> DianeS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jersey Woolies are small, and not a lot of fiber, they are small (couple of pounds at the most), boney and have small litters.  Better for pets and show, and small amounts of wool.


----------



## Braxis (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input! In my planing on the angora I failed to consider the heat here in Northern Ca. It can get in triple digits in my area during the summer and may not be the best choice. Which is sad really I was looking forward to the wool as well.  Maybe next year if I can figure out a good cooling situation for them. I have a good spot for Calis or maybe satins in the shaded part of the yard.


----------

